# New Brachypelma from Veracruz, Mexico



## ftorres (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello All,
I just read there is a new Brachypelma specie described or in the process of being described.

Brachypelma kahlenbergi

http://www.haarigeachtbeiner.de/Gallery/showPic.php?sourceFolder=Images/Gallery&picID=41

regards

francisco


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 19, 2008)

ftorres said:


> described or in the process of being described.


Hi Francisco, I just wanted to let you know it is described.

Rudloff, J.-P. (2008): Eine neue _Brachypelma_-Art aus Mexico (Araneae: Mygalomorphae: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae). _Arthropoda_ 16(2): 26-30.

Eric


----------



## Satellite Rob (Sep 19, 2008)

*You are right.*

It was done by Herwig Kahlenbergi.If you do a google search of,Brachypelma
Kahlenbergi,you can find a some pictures.I a ugly tarantula.It looks like a 
natural cross breed which sometimes happens in the wild.But it breed true in the wild and captivity.You can buy them on the german market for 30 or 40 
euros.Thsts about $45. to $60.I found about it 2 or 3 month on a business trip to England.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 19, 2008)

It was done (described) by Rudloff, the name _kahlenbergi_ was given out of respect towards H. Kahlenberg, because he was the one who discovered that it is a new species.

BTW if anyone has an English translation of this paper, please let me know.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Sep 19, 2008)

It was named after Herwig Kahlenbergi.I never said who described.I should 
have said provided the tarantulas to be decribed.

Satellite Rob


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 20, 2008)

Satellite Rob said:


> It was named after Herwig Kahlenbergi.


You need to drop the "i" from his last name.



> I never said who described.


If you want to argue semantics, fine.  You said "It was done by Herwig Kahlenbergi."  Considering the topic at hand, a rational person would read that as "the species was described by "Herwig Kahlenberg".... which is not true.



> I a ugly tarantula.


Really, that's interesting.  



> It looks like a
> natural cross breed which sometimes happens in the wild.But it breed true in the wild and captivity.


What actual evidence do you have, or can reference, of these cross breeds happening in the wild?  

How do you know what this species does in the wild?  As far as breeding "true" or "not true".  

Eric


----------



## Satellite Rob (Sep 20, 2008)

*Picture if you want to see*

If you go to this website thay have a picture.The only problem i think its in 
german.


apropak.blogspot.com/2008/08/ki-fgyerek-laci-te-tudod-vagy.html

Satellite Rob


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 20, 2008)

The working link is http://apropok.blogspot.com/2008/08/ki-fgyerek-laci-te-tudod-te-vagy.html and it's *cough* Hungarian, not German (the picture in this blog entry is indeed from a German page though.).


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 20, 2008)

i came across this species on another website a few weeks ago, very beautiful species!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 21, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> Really, that's interesting.



Hehehehe... i got a kick out of that.  I is a pretty tarantula, my mommy told me so...

I think they are quite nice looking, i would get one for sure. And now that we know they are only 45.00 in EU, hopefully we can expect to see some pop up around here for that, i would buy a couple for sure!

-Nate


----------



## Satellite Rob (Sep 21, 2008)

*I Germany for 40 euros.*

I wish people would research before thay laugh.If you go to link you will see 
them for 40 euros for juvi's.40 euros at todays exchange rate is $57.83 and 
about 2 weeks ago thay were list for 30 euros and thats about $43.47 .The 
link I post will bring you to the right page.The link is Herwig E.M. Kahlenberg 
himself.www.terraristik.com/tb/list_classified.php?category_selection=8
It keeps changing the link when I enter it.When you get to the link,but it still 
works if you change to page 2

P.S.:You should not laugh before you do some research.

Satellite Rob


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 22, 2008)

Satellite Rob said:


> I wish people would research before thay laugh.If you go to link you will see
> them for 40 euros for juvi's.40 euros at todays exchange rate is $57.83 and
> about 2 weeks ago thay were list for 30 euros and thats about $43.47 .The
> link I post will bring you to the right page.The link is Herwig E.M. Kahlenberg
> ...


I was making innocent fun of the typo, not laughing at you. And the price reference i made was sincerely the fact that i hope they show up in the US at that price soon, because i think they are nice looking Ts and i would buy a couple for that. So calm down cable bobert!   

-Nate


----------



## Triprion (Sep 22, 2008)

*Interesting*

The individual in that photo looks identical to the T's I found in the Sierra de Los Tuxtlas Biosphere Preserve of SE Veracruz a couple years back. I thought they were something undescribed but several people told me they were "just vagans"...if you think that species is cool just wait, there are a few more that will be described soon that are downright spectacular!


----------



## ftorres (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello Tripion,
Are these going to be Brachypelmas????

that would be so cool, and at the same time it will suck as I am really close to complete my Mexican Brachypelma now more will be added.

Oh well, more money into the collection.

thanks Eric for the confirming the description of this specie.

regards

francisco


----------



## Satellite Rob (Sep 22, 2008)

*Night and day.*

Hello Nate,
It's cool Its nice to meet you.If you do a google search you find 2 or 3 more 
pictures.The only problem is that there in different languages.The picture on 
the link i left.Was a fresh moult.The pictures T's that have not  in a while  start to look a little ratty.The farther the scruffier thay get.I don't remember 
the site.I'll try to find tomarrow and post it.It shows a fresh moult,like the posted and a old moult.What a differance.The fresh moult looks beautiful.It looks like a different tarantula.The old moult looks like a nasty ratty old vagan.


Satellite Rob


----------

